

Microsoft To Announce WorldWide Telescope On February 27 (is this what Scoble was raving about?) - rms
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/02/18/microsoft-to-announce-worldwide-telescope-on-january-27/

======
wallflower
ftp://ftp.research.microsoft.com/pub/tr/tr-2002-75.pdf

